# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  *~..عودتي من بيت الله  وحرم النبي (ص)..~*

## رنيم الحب

*~*.بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم .*~*
*~*.اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله.*~*

*متبـآركين بالشهر العظيم .. وبهذه الأنوار المولودة في هذآ الشهر المبارك ..* 
*وجعله شهر خير وبركة ورآآحة لقلوبكم* 

*رجعت لموطني وبلدي بعدمــــــــآآ* 
*قضيتُ أيـآمـآآ جميلة جدآآ في بيت الله* 
*فبمجرد رؤيتي للكعبة المشرفة أحسست بالأمــآن والإرتياح لمنظرها المبـآرك* 
*فكانت رووحي تأبى أن تفارق هذه البقعة لما فيها من شفاء للصدور ورآآحة للقلوب* 
*وبعدها* 
*توجهت لزيارة قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وســـــــلم وأئمة البقيع* 
*وناجيت الزهـرآء عليها السلآم في كل بقعة هنـآآك لعلي أحظى بعنايتها وصونها* 
*ولازآآل قلبي متعلقـآآ هنـــــــآآكـ ..حيث الطهر والقدآآسة ..* 

*ودعووت لكم أحبتي في كل بقعة مباركة مررت بهـــآآ* 
*وتمنيت أن تشـــآآركوني رحلتي لبيت الله وحرم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*ودعـــوآآتي أن يكتب لكم الله هذه الزيارة .. وكل من يطوف بيت الله لآينســآآني من دعوآآته العظيمة* 

*موفقين لكل خير وصــــــــلآح ..* 
*تحيـآآتي لقلوبكم البيضـآء ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ياهلا وغلا رنووومه*
*الحمدلله ع سلامتكِ*
*وزيارة مقبولة .. وهنئياً لكِ هذه العمره الرجبية* 
*وأسأل الله ان لاتنقطع هذه الزيارات في خير وعافيه*
*وتقبل الله منكِ صالح الاعمال والدعـــــوات*
*رجعتي بقضاء الحاجات وتيسير الامور*
*دمتي بسعاادهـ

*

----------

رنيم الحب (06-29-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الحمد لله على سلامتكم

----------

رنيم الحب (06-29-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ليلكم تسلية لمهجة البتول...
وفجركم رثاء لأبناءها....




ياهلا غناتي رنوومة،،  نورت الناصرة ..
..حمد لله على السلامة وتقبل الله طاعتكم والزيارة ..

هنيئاً لقلوبكم الطاهرة بالتصاقها ببقاعٍ مقدسة ...هنيئاً لكم...

>>توها تشووف الموضوع ..
حتى لاحظت وجودك وجيت قبل كم يوم اشووف بالترحيب...ولقيت موضوعك حق السفر..

شكلي مالاحظت زين... :huh: 

اعذريني حبابة على تأخري..

فإن تأخر قلمي فقلبي معك ...


عدتم بحوائجكم المقضية إن شاء الله ..


ننتظر عطاءك المخملي وكلنا شوق إليه..

موفقة لكل خير 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
وبعناية الأطهار..

----------

رنيم الحب (06-29-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

الحمدلله على السلامه اختي


وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال

والسنه وكل سنه

----------

رنيم الحب (06-29-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله على السلامة ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

الله يتقبل منك الزيارة ..

والاعمال الصالحة يارب ..

نورتي برجوعكِ ..

كل المودة

----------

رنيم الحب (06-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلين وسهلين غناتي
الحمدلله على السلامه
عوده محموده
زياره مقبوله ودعاء مستجاب يارب
السنه وكل سنه بحق محمد وآل محمد
حوائجك مقضيه بحق الاطهار

لاخلا ولاعدم منك
موفقه لكل خير

----------

رنيم الحب (06-30-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله 
> *ياهلا وغلا رنووومه*
> أهلين ومرحبتين شذآآوي*الحمدلله ع سلامتكِ*
> الله يسلمك ويحفظك يـــــــآآآرب 
> *وزيارة مقبولة .. وهنئياً لكِ هذه العمره الرجبية* 
> *وأسأل الله ان لاتنقطع هذه الزيارات في خير وعافيه*
> إن شـآء الله .. و الله يجمعنا وإياكم في عمرة وزيآرة 
> *وتقبل الله منكِ صالح الاعمال والدعـــــوات*
> ...



*يسلموو غـآآليتي ..* 
***شذآوي ***
*على تعطير صفحتي بمرورك الرآآئع* 
*ولاحرمنا الله منك ..*
*ودعـوآآتي لك بالتوفيق أينما كنت ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> الف الحمد لله على سلامتكم



*الله يسلمك ويحفظك يـآآرب* 
*موفقة لكل خير* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله..* 
> ليلكم تسلية لمهجة البتول...
> وفجركم رثاء لأبناءها....
> *وهل هنـآآك عمل أفضل من ذلك ..!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ياهلا غناتي رنوومة،، نورت الناصرة ..
> ...



*غـآآليتي ..* 
***دمعة الرآآئعــــة*** 
*أبتهج قلبي بمرورك الرآآئع* 
*ولاحرمنا الله من رووعـــة قلبك* 
*ودعـوآآتي لك بالتوفيق أينما كنت* 
*وليحفظك المولى ويرعـآآك في كل حين ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرالعجائب
					

الحمدلله على السلامه اختي



*



> *وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال*
> 
> *والسنه وكل سنه*




*الله يسلمك يـــــــــــآآرب* 
*والله يسمع منك ويكتبها لي في السنوآآت القآآدمة ,, وأنتم معي* 
*والله يتقبل منا ومنك صـآآلح الأعمال* 

*ودعـــوآآتي لك بالتوفيق في الدنيآ والآخرة* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الحمد الله على السلامة ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> الله يتقبل منك الزيارة ..
> 
> والاعمال الصالحة يارب ..
> ...



*الله يسلمك يـــــآآرب* 
*والله يتقبل منا ومنك صـآآلح الأعمال* 
*والمنتدى منور بوجودكم* 
*يسلموو أخوي ..* 
***شبكة*** 
*لمرورك الرآآئع* 
*ولاحرمنا الله منك ..*
*موفق لكل خير وصـــلآح* 
*تحيـآآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> اهلين وسهلين غناتي
> الحمدلله على السلامه
> عوده محموده
> زياره مقبوله ودعاء مستجاب يارب
> السنه وكل سنه بحق محمد وآل محمد
> حوائجك مقضيه بحق الاطهار
> 
> لاخلا ولاعدم منك
> موفقه لكل خير



*هـلآ وغلا فيك*~*
*الله يسلمك يـــــــآآرب ,,ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال* 
*ويعودنـى كل سنه يآآرب .. وأنتم معــــــــــــي*
*يسلموو غـآآاليتي ..* 
***دمعة طفلة*** 
*على مرورك الرآآئع* 
*ووفقك الله لكل خير* 
*وقضى الله حوآآئجك للدنيا والآخرة* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## ليلاس

*أهليين بـــــ الغآلية ..*

*الحمد لله عَ السسلآمة ..*

*نــــــــورتي المنتدى ..*

*مآ ننحرم منكـ ..}*

----------

